

Martini: web framework written in Go - waterside81
http://martini.codegangsta.io/

======
hardwaresofton
I just saw this and really love it. Far cleaner than beego and webgo. I like
the dependency-injectiony feel of the handler functions (enabling specific
functions to run for specific routes)

The short video walk through was brilliant

------
jksmith
Similar to beego and webgo. Differentiator?

